# 1/18th latemodels and modifieds



## legend15x3 (Dec 28, 2004)

Just wonder if there is enough interest in a small tour of races this winter between tracks in Oklahoma? 
If interested please leave me a message.


----------



## legend15x3 (Dec 28, 2004)

2wd stock 
1. Tires – stock lm tires, slider, losi street tread or proline road rage 
2. Battery 1800 limit lipo or nimh 7.4v max, lipo 2 cell, nimh 6 cell 
3. Motor – any stock losi or associated brushed motor 280 or 370 or 4200kv max brushless limit 
4. Body – any 1/18 latemodel body, spoiler no taller than roof of car. NO side dams. 
5. Chassis – any 1/18 2wd rear wheel drive chassis. Max wheel base 8.25 inches tires must fit under body width. 
2wd modified 
1. Tires – stock lm tires, slider, losi street tread or proline road rage 
2. Battery 1800 limit lipo or nimh 7.4v max, lipo 2 cell, nimh 6 cell 
3. Motor – any stock losi or associated brushed motor 280 or 370 or 4200kv max brushless limit 
4. Body – any 1/18 latemodel body converted in the front to resemble a IMCA/usmts/ncra modified. The nose area needs to be trimmed back to the front a pillar and window edge on top and sides, the hood and nose piece can be no wider than the chassis is wide and can be off set to left as long as no wider than chassis and allow front tires to be completely open, no more than a .25inche down hang, no nose winglets, spoiler no taller than roof of car. NO side dams. 
5. Chassis – any 1/18 2wd rear wheel drive chassis. Max wheel base 8.25 inches tires must fit under body width in rear. 
4wd stock 
1. Tires – stock lm tires, slider, losi street tread or proline road rage 
2. Battery 1800 limit lipo or nimh 7.4v max, lipo 2 cell, nimh 6 cell 
3. Motor – any stock losi or associated brushed motor 280 or 370 or 4200kv max brushless limit 
4. Body – any 1/18 latemodel body, spoiler no taller than roof of car. NO side dams. 
5. Chassis – any 1/18 4wd chassis. Max wheel base 8.25 inches, tires must fit under body width. 
2wd open 
1. Tires – any 1/18th scale tire as long as tire fits under width of body 
2. Battery - 2200 limit lipo or nimh 7.4v max, lipo 2 cell, nimh 6 cell 
3. Motor – any 1/18th scale brushed or brushless motor 
4. Body – any 1/18 latemodel body, spoiler no taller than roof of car. NO side dams. 
5. Chassis – any 1/18 2wd rear wheel drive chassis. Max wheel base 8.25 inches tires must fit under body width. 
4wd open 
1. Tires – any 1/18th scale tire as long as tire fits under width of body 
2. Battery - 2200 limit lipo or nimh 7.4v max, lipo 2 cell, nimh 6 cell 
3. Motor – any 1/18th scale brushed or brushless motor 
4. Body – any 1/18 latemodel body, spoiler no taller than roof of car. NO side dams. 
5. Chassis – any 1/18 4wd chassis. Max wheel base 8.25 inches tires must fit under body width.


----------



## legend15x3 (Dec 28, 2004)

which class might we all be able to get together and run?


----------

